# Tour de Julian, November 2nd and 3rd, 2013



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Road rides on Saturday November 2nd.
MTB rides on Sunday November 3rd.

Based out of Frank Lane Park in Julian, so when you are finished you can walk right into Julian. Bring the family and make a day or weekend of it.

Event includes well stocked rest stops, event tech shirt for pre registered riders and to top it off post ride Julian pie and ice cream will be served along with refreshments.

Ride one day or both.

Info and registration here: HOME


----------

